# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  يوميات خدوج ورجلها علوان ........

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
واللعن الدائم على أعدائهم من الآن إلى قيام يوم الدين
--------------------------------
تنبيه :- هذه القصة خاصة بشبكة الناصره فقط 
يرجى عدم النقل مطلقاً 
----------------------------
هي قصص قد تكون من الواقع في شيء 
لكن ما قصدنا هو أولاً رسم الابتسامة على محياكم 
أيضاً إيراد الكلمات باللهجة العامية حفاظاً على التراث 
أيضاً بيان للبساطة التي كان عليها الآباء والامهات الأفاضل
كذلك خلق جو من الماضي العريق بما فيه . 
اليوم نبدأ أولى اليوميات بين أبطالنا الرئيسيين
خدوج...الزوجة 
علوان ....الزوج 
--------------
علوان قاعد في الليوان يحارس مرته خدوج تجيب له فردة التمره وياها تبلة قهوه 
علوان :-يا الله يا بت حجي محمد ما صارت
هذي تبلة قهوه 
خدوج :-ان شاء الله حجي داني جيت ، داني جيت يووووه ما عندك صبر أبد
علوان :-ما خليتي فيها صبر 
خدوج :-يا صبر أيوب على بلواه  
علوان :-صرنا بلاء يا بت حجي محمد
خدوج :-لاويش هالحجي هذا  
علوان :-ما أدري عنّش لاويش 
خدوج :-خلاص خلاص هذاهيه القهوه وفردة التمره  
وشرب له فنجال قهوه وأكل له فردة تمره 
علوان :-ويش اليوم ما أشوف أم الخضر والليف عندش 
خدوج :-يالله يالله بلا بلاسه على بنات الناس  
علوان :-هذي بنيه هذي ، هذي من يوم أنا صغير وهيه مفل ما هيه 
خدوج :-استغفر الله العلي العظيم 
علوان :-شااااااااه ما كفرنا ولا عصينا 
خدوج :-ما كفرت يا حجي بس ويش فيك على أم عبدالله  
علوان :-ما ليي زاغرها أبداً
خدوج :-ولاويش  
علوان :-ما شغلتها الا خرّاربة بيوت من بيت لا بيت وتهدر هنه وتفتن هناك 
خدوج :- الله يصبرش يا روح  
علوان :-أيه ما ترضي عليها بعدويش
خدوج :-ما أرضى على خلق الله تتحجى 
عليهم تكسب ذنوب  
علوان :-يالله ما بنتكلم على أحد خلاص ، بس
وينها عنش اليوم 
خدوج :-اليوم راحت بيت بتها  
علوان :-عز الله الا انخرب بيتهم 
خدوج :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون  
علوان :-أوهوووووووووه خلاص خلاص نسينا خلاص
خدوج :-ما يصير يا حجي ما يصير  
وشوي الا صراخ ونواح برا البيت 
قام حجي علوان بوزاره وطلع عند الباب 
الا جارتهم أم عبدالله تسوحب في جاهل عندها وبتها لاحقتنها ورجل بتها يصارخ عليهم 
وصايره الدنيا عفيسه في مريسه  
تدروا لاويش ؟؟؟ 
بكره تعرفوا .

----------


## سيناريو

*هههههه* 
*من اولها عفيسة في مريسة* 
*ومناااااااااقر ....*

*وأم عبدالله مايليق سميها ام عبيد خخخخخ*

*شكلها اخت ام جسوم مايندرى هههههه*

*خيوووو أبو زين ياااااازين أسلوبك* 
*وكتاباتك الرووووعة* 

*الله يعطيك العافية .....*
*بانتظار التكملة* 
*موفق خيووووه*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*الله شكلها القصة زكرة* 
*واجد كشحة وأحداثها مشوقة*
*كالعادة بإسلوب التراث القديم* 
*الحلو ،،،،*
*لا ومن أولها عفيسة في مريسة*
*هههههههههه*
*يالله أبو زين نحن بإنتظار بقية*
*الأحداث نحن متابعين معاك ،،،*
*ويعطيك ألف عافية وإلى ذلك الحين*
*فلتكن برعاية الرحمن وحفظه ..*
*تقبل مرور أختكـ* 

*نسيم الذكريات*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله الله 
شحلاتها هالسالفة 
وام عبود ايش فيها هذي بعد 
اخاف تطلع زي ام جسوم 
وين ما تروح يروح البلا وياها
كسر خاطري ود بتها 
يالله بانتظار التتمة على احر من الجمر
مو كأنها تشونة لا

----------


## فرح

حركااااات من البداااايه اكششششششن
ام عبوود شكلها كانت تجاالس ام جسووم :wink:  هههههه 
يسلمووو اخووي ابو زيـــــــــن
ويعطيك العافيه 
بس نريدها خيي اطووول من كذا 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه
ج ـــــــــااري الانتظااار بشوووووق

----------


## همسات وله

ويلــــــــــــــــــــــي على حجي اول وسوالف مال اول 

خيو ابو زين شكلها القصه من اول المشــــــــوااار اكشنــــــــــاااات وشبكــــــــــاااات 

شيئ حلو خيو 

بنتظار التكمله 

يعطيك العافيه 

وعسااااك دوم عالقوة 

تحيااااتي

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
هنا قصه ثانيه بعد حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااات
<<<جاني الخبر إنك بتكتب قصه ثانيه جيت عشان ألحق عليها :shiny:  
صح شكلها أم عبود صديقة ام جسووووم 
بس ليش تساحب ام عبود في الجاهل ؟؟
 ننتظر بشوووق :huuh:  
والله يعطيك العافيه خيوووو ابو زيـون  :icon30:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مساكم الله بالخير ..*
*كيف الأحواااال .. بخير .. أن شاء الله ..؟!* 
*عن جد تسلم يا أبو زييين ..*
*سوالف تشرح الصدر والله ..*
*لكن كشخة .. خدوج وعلوان ..* 
*عجبوني .. هههه هههه هههه هههه ..*
*بس عاد أخوي .. بسك تشويق ..*
*ترى أقعد اليوم هنا قعدة أحقر المذاكرة وعلى الله ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه خوب أني ما انحد أبدا ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه  ..*
*لكن خدوج .. جخه.. تسوي روحها خايفة على رجلها وما تبغاه يكسب ذنوب ..*
*وهي خرطي .. مي راضيه على صديقتها .. نسوان لول .. ما يعرفو يشلخو أبدا ..* 
*لا بعد علوان .. للحين يتذكر أم عبوووود من يوم هو صغير .. مو هين الأخ .. خخخخخخ ..*
*لكن صدق ..*
*أم عبوووود لويش جاية تسوحب في الجاهل .. حراااااام ..*
*صدقو إلا قالو انها صديقة أم جسوووم ..* 
*تصقع إبليس ونحاستة ..* 
*خيووو ..*
*ربي يعطيك ألف عااافيه ..*
*وما عليك أمر ..لا تطول .. وايد .. خلني كل ما يضيق صدري من المذاكرة أجي أشوف السوالف ..*
*وتنفتح نفسيتي للمذاكرة .. نحن بإنتظار نعرف ليش لا مو ليش .. لاويش ؟!*
*والله ماني عارفة ويش أقول لك ..* 
*تخجلنا صدقا جهودك الرااائعة داااائما ..*
*لا عدمناااااااك ..*
*دمت متألقا دااائما ..*
*تحيااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*<<اخيرا لحقت على قصه من اولها* 




*والله احس  قصصك كلها اكشنات وحماسيه حييل* 


*مالت علي وعلى وجهي لاني اتاخر عن اول الاجزاء في كل قصصك*


* فماابي اكون عفيسه في مريسه* 


*بس هالمره ان شاء الله بتابعها جزء جزء * 


* عجبتني خدوجه مو راضيه على صديقتها وتقول لاتتكلم على خلق الله* 


*وعلوان حافظ ام عبيد عدل عدل وتنباؤاته طلعت قويه وشكلها كارثه صارت بيت بنتها*




*ابو زين ربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سيناريو مرحبتين 




> *هههههه* 
> 
> *من اولها عفيسة في مريسة* 
> *ومناااااااااقر ....*
> هذي أكشن في أكشن هالسالفه 
> *وأم عبدالله مايليق سميها ام عبيد خخخخخ*
> ولا يهمش نسوميها أم عبيد 
> *شكلها اخت ام جسوم مايندرى هههههه*
> لا لا أم جسوم ذيك قشرااااا مرررررره 
> ...





تقبلي خالص تحياتي 

الله يعافيش ويسلمش 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نسيم الذكريات حياش الله 




> *الله شكلها القصة زكرة* 
> 
> *واجد كشحة وأحداثها مشوقة*
> *كالعادة بإسلوب التراث القديم* 
> *الحلو ،،،،*
> القصة حلوه بتواجكم خيتي 
> والكشخه متابعتكم 
> *لا ومن أولها عفيسة في مريسة*
> *هههههههههه*
> ...






الله يعافيش وسلمش ويحفظش خيتي

خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نوارة الدنيا يا مرحبتين 




> الله الله







> شحلاتها هالسالفة 
> بتواجدكم تحلا والله 
> وام عبود ايش فيها هذي بعد 
> اخاف تطلع زي ام جسوم
> لا لا أم جسوم هذيك بليه مرررررررره 
> هنا الدور على رجلها بعد له  
> وين ما تروح يروح البلا وياها
> كسر خاطري ود بتها 
> شاحطتنه شحاط وراها ههههههه
> ...




هيه صحيح تشونه بس ان شاء الله 
تتفاعل الاحداث ونسوي منها 
يوميات أطول ان شاء الله 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم حمزه مرحبتين 




> حركااااات من البداااايه اكششششششن
> ان شاء الله نواصل الأكشن في هالسوالف هههههه
> 
> ام عبوود شكلها كانت تجاالس ام جسووم هههههه 
> خ بس ماخذه منها شوي ...ورجلها شوي هههههههه
> يسلمووو اخووي ابو زيـــــــــن
> ويعطيك العافيه 
> بس نريدها خيي اطووول من كذا 
> الله يعافيش ويسلمش 
> ...





تقبلي خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي همسات وله حياش الله 




> ويلــــــــــــــــــــــي على حجي اول وسوالف مال اول 
> 
> الحجي حليييييييو مرررررررررره بصراحه 
> ان شاء الله نقدر نجيب لو تشه منه 
> ونحافظ عليه 
> خيو ابو زين شكلها القصه من اول المشــــــــوااار اكشنــــــــــاااات وشبكــــــــــاااات 
> 
> شيئ حلو خيو 
>  أي والله هالقصة أكشن في أكشن 
> ...





الله يعافيش ويسلمش خيتي 

تقبلي خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي مياس يا مرحبتين 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> هنا قصه ثانيه بعد حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> <<<جاني الخبر إنك بتكتب قصه ثانيه جيت عشان ألحق عليها 
>  الحركات تواجدكم خيتي 
> يعني تسووا من ورايي استخبارات هاه هههههههههه
> 
> ...






نعرف ان شاء الله في الجزء القادم لاويش هههه

الله يعافيش ويسلمش خيتي 

تقبلي خالص التحيات وجميل الامنيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مرحبتين 




> *مساكم الله بالخير ..*
> مساش الله بالخير والكرامه 
> 
> *كيف الأحواااال .. بخير .. أن شاء الله ..؟!*
>  الحمد لله رب العالمين  
> *عن جد تسلم يا أبو زييين ..*
> *سوالف تشرح الصدر والله ..*
> الله يسلمش خيتي 
> شرح الله صدرش ببركة آل بيت النبوه ان شاء الله 
> ...





*لك خالص التحيات وجميل الامنيات* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي أمل الظهور مرحبتين* 




> *<<اخيرا لحقت على قصه من اولها* 
> 
> *ههههههههه*
> *يا هلا ومرحبا خيتي* 
> *والله احس قصصك كلها اكشنات وحماسيه حييل* 
> * اهم شي تعجبكم خيتي* 
> 
> *مالت علي وعلى وجهي لاني اتاخر عن اول الاجزاء في كل قصصك*
> *لا لا خيتي ماااااااااااالت عليش* 
> ...




* الله يعافيش ويسلمش خيتي* 

*تقبلي خالص التحيات وجميل الامنيات* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

قام حجي علوان بوزاره وطلع عند الباب 
الا جارتهم أم عبدالله تسوحب في جاهل عندها وبتها لاحقتنها ورجل بتها يصارخ عليهم 
وصايره الدنيا عفيسه في مريسه  
وطلع الحجي علوان بوزاره وراح على طول لرجل
 بت أم عبود ومسكه من إيده 
وسحبه لبيتهم 

حجي علوان :-خير يا حجي ويش فيكم 
الرجال :-ويش اللي ما فينا 
حجي علوان :-خير خير قول لينا ويش فيك يمكن نقدر نسوي لك شي 
الرجال :-قاعدين في حالنا لا علينا ولا الينا شوي الا عمتي داشه علينا وإحنا على السفره 
قلت ليها تفضلي عمه ، قالت فيه العافيه 
وقعدت على الكرفايه وتطالع فينا وإحنا نتغدى 
وقامت تقول وتغمّز وتلمّز 

هداويش هالاكل ، الحمد لله ...كنه أكل فقارا
ما فيه لا دهنه ولا شي 
ويش هالسمش اللي جايبنه لبتي ، 
قلت ليها هيه اللي مشتهيتنه يا عمتي 
قالت ليي أيه الا قول مستبخل مو هيه اللي مشتهيتنه 
وسكتت عنها 
قامت تقول ...يعني غداء لا وياه رويده ولا جرجيره ولا شي ياااااااااااااابس مرررررررره 
وكل شوي تتحجج وكل شوي قايله حاجه 
لامن زاغت روحي منهالحجي وقمت من على السفره 
ورحت المطبخ وشغلت الدافور با أسوي ليي شاي 
شان انشغل عن حجيها 
بس ما خلتني ...جت ورايي المطبخ 
قامت تقول ليي ..يعني بتسوي لك شاي قول تفضلوا ولا يعني ما نستاهل يعني ولا ويش 
قلت ليها مو كده يا عمّه ..انتين من زمان ما تشربي شاي وتقولي يجيب لش عوار البطن وما أدري ويش 
قالت لي ..ايه قول مستبخل موه 
سكت عنها ولا رديت لا بخير ولا بشر 
وعودت الليوان وقعت على الكرفايه 
راحت لمرتي ووسوست فيها وسوست فيها لامن خلتها تنقلب فوق تحت 
ما شفتها الا جايه ليي تقول ليي 
انته من زمان ما جبت ليي ذهب وبصراحه أني أمبى قلاده ذهب ولا با أروح بيت أمي 
ومن سمعت أمها هالكلمه ما شفتها الا ماخذه زبيل لفياب وساحبه ولدي وماسكه عباة مرتي وسحبتنها وياها لبرا البيت ، ودانا مفل ما تشوف 

وقام الحجي علوان يهدي بال الرجال ويصبره 
وقام راح لمرته خدوج 

علوان :- شفتي ويش مسويه هالنحيسه ، طايحة السنجه 
خدوج :-ويش مسويه بعد ، أكيد رجل بتها مسوي بليه 
علوان :-ايه هيه خرابة بيوت ما تهون عن فعايلها 
خدوج :-داني با أروح ليها وبا أشوف السالفه 
علوان :-روحي ليها وخليش واسطة خير 
خدوج :-اللي يكتبه الله يصير 

وطلعت خدوج وراحت لأم عبود ودشت عليها 
بيتهم وشافتها قاعده ويا بتها 
وقامت أم عبود لخدوج ورحبت فيها ومسّت 
أم عبود :- شفتي الرجال ويش يسووا في حريمهم 
خدوج :- خير خير يا وخيتي ويش صاير في البنيه 
أم عبود :- ويش صاير فيها ، مكسورة خاطر ولا حدا جايب خبرها 
خدوج :-الله لا يكسر ليها خاطر أبد بجاه
 النبي وآل النبي يا رب 
أم عبود :-الله يسلمش يا وخيتي 
خدوج :- ويش صايرالحين 
أم عبود :- لبنيه تمبى من عند رجلها صوغه
 ماهوه جايب ليها 
خدوج :-شااااااااه رجلها مسافر يعني 
أم عبود :-لا مو مسافر ولا شي ، شانز البيزات على قلبه شناز ، ولا يطلع منهم ولا آنه ولا ربيه 
خدوج :- ويش عرفش يا وخيتي انه ما يطلع شي 
أم عبود :- أجل قاعدين يتغدوا سمش وياف ويا عيش أبيض ما عليه ولا تشة دهنه ولا فيه رويده ولا حتى جرجيره 
خدوج :- يمكن بتش اللي مشتهيه هالأكل 
أم عبود :-لا لا ويش تقولي ، بتي تمبى تاكل وياف 
ما فيه صافيه ولا قرقفانه 
خدوج :- يالله يا وخيتي لا تكسري بخاطرها وخليها تعود بيت رجلها 
أم عبود :-ما تعود الا بصلحه والله 
خدوج :-على ويش هالصلحه 
أم عبود :- ايه تطلع من البيت وتعود بلا صلحه ما يصير 
خدوج :-براحتش ، زين ويش تمبي صلحتها 
أم عبود :-ما فيه الا قلاده ذهب 
خدوج :- خلاص با أروح أقول لرجلي
 وان شاء الله يصير خير وطلعت خدوج من عند أم عبود وراحت للحجي علوان وقالت له شرط أم عبود لرجلها 
خدوج :-وتقول لك يا حجي ما بتخليها 
تعود الا بقلاده ذهب 
الرجال :- أجل قولي ليها خليها تخيس عندش 
خدوج :-منهيه اللي تخيس عندها 
الرجال :- منهيه بعد بتها 
خدوج :- لا لا ، مايصير تقول هالشكل يا حجي 
الرجال :-يعين يصير اللي تسويه عمتي ، لا يرضي
 الله ولا خلقه 
خدوج :-ما عليه تحمل يا حجي 
الرجال :- قولي ليها كده وبتشوفي 
خدوج :- خلاص أني با أقول ليها ويصير خير 

وردت خدوج لبيت أم عبود 
خدوج :- يقول الرجال خلي بتش تخيس عندش 
أم عبود :- ويش يقول ، زين با أخليها عندي وقولي له لا يحلم يشوفها 
وطلعت خدوج من عند أم عبود وراحت لرجل بتها وقالت له باللي صار 
فقام وطلع من البيت وراح في حال سبيله 

علوان :-ما قلت لش ان أم الخضر والليف خرابت بيوت له 
خدوج :- انا لله وانااليه راجعون ، وإحنا ويش علينا منهم 
علوان :-ويش علينا منهم وانتين رايحه راده من عندها 
خدوج :-هذي في صلاحهم مو لفتنتهم 

وشوي ما سمعوا الا صوت صراخ ونواح بعد 


من هيه الا تصارخ وتناوح ؟؟؟

نشوف بعدين !!!

فمان الله

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد ول محمد

دووووووووووووووووووم هالتميز يا رب

سوالفك خيي ما تنمل وعجيبة 

تخلينا نرجع لايام اول 

شرايك خيو نسويه مسلسل وانا بمثل دور ام جسوم القشرة وام عبدالله النسرة 

هههههههههههههههههه

ادوارهم اكشنات 

الله يوفقك يا رب 

اتمنى جد على جهودك الرائعه تظهر على السطح واكيد النجاح بيكون حليفك 

والله يخليك لنا يا رب 

ونتونس بسواليفك وطلاتك ومواضيعك المتميزة

----------


## سـلـوان

*يـــا حليلهــا خـدوج ضـايعة بينهــم..*
*هع أكيـد أم عبـود خــاربة بيت ولـدهــااا أو بتهــااا تبغى ترجع إلى زوجهــااا وهي مش راضية..*
*<<عاشت مع الأحـداث..*

*يعطيك العــافية وبـ إنتظـار التكمـلة..*

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو خيو ابو زين 

شي حلو والله 

بس على كيفها تتشرط ام عبود 

راحت والله عليهم بس منهاااا 

يلا ابو زين في انتظار الباقي 

الله يعطيك العافيه 

ويااارب ماننحرم من سوالفك العجيبه 

تحيااااتي

----------


## فرح

مسكين هالرجااال ماتهنه بغذاه ولا بالشاي بعدصدق مره قشره 
خربت بيت بنتها ..الا خيي ويش نوع هالسمك الايسمعني اعرف انواااعه :toung:  ههههه
لان الاسم اشوي غريب لو الهجه حقك خيي ...... :embarrest: 
خوش بنت مطيعه سمعت كلام امها ماصدقت خبر 
اي جديه بنات لول مطيعات طاعه عمياء خخخخخخ 
طلع علوان استحي :embarrest:  حجي علون فاهمنها زين وصدق في كلامه 
ياترى شو هالاصوااات اتوقع بنتها تصيح تمبى رجلها :toung:  :wink:  هههههههه 
يعطيك العااافيه خيي ابو زيــــــــــن
وننتظر التكمله بشووووووووق

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مساكم الله باالخير ..*
*شخباركم اليوم ..؟! عساكم بخير ..*
*أم عبووووود ..*
* ناويه على خراب بيت بتها نااااويه ..* 
*ما شافت ليها شي قامت تعلق على غدا الرجاااال ..* 
*تدور ليها بس شي علشان تسوي منه سااالفة ..*
*إلا بتها ما فيها لسااااان لويش ما تتكلم وتقول أن هي إلا مشتهيه هذي الأكله ..*
*.. ... .. ... .. ... ..*
*خوش شي .. الأم تسوس في بتها .. قلادة ذهب .. وخرابيط ..*
*ما ادري ويش مستفيدين من هاالذهب ..*
*إذا كان بيجي على حسااااب راحتهم .. الله يغربل إبليس .. والله ..*
*ناس ما عندها سالفه إلا خراب البيوت ..*
*وصدق حجي علوان .. خرابه بيووووت .. أم السعف ولليف .. قااااهرتني ..* 
*لكن البنيه مسكينه .. حرام تروح ضحيه خرابيط أمها  ..*
*لكن شكله رجلها يعرف لأم مرته ..*
*شكله واثق أنها بترجعها .. إذا قال ليها خليها تخيس عندش ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*ضحكني .. خليها تخيييس عندش ..*
*بعد صراخ ونواح .. الله يدفع البلا .. عنا وعنكم وعن المؤمنين ..*
*ويش صاير بعد ..؟! أكيد ورا هاالصراخ أم عبد الله ..*
*ما في غيرها .. المهم مو مسويه في بتها ولدها شي ..* 
*الله يستر ..*
*أبو زييييييييييييين ..*
*ربي يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عاااااااافيه ..*
*بوركت جهودك خيووو ..*
*جاااااااااااااااااااري الأنتظار ..*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااااااك ..*
*تحيااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*سلام ..*


*والله هالام عبيد شكلها داهيه وقواة عين رايحه لهم وقت غدا وقاعده* 

*بقبالهم تعلق وتتحجج* 



*مسكينه البنت تلاقيها فرحانه بهالاكله وخاطرها فيها من زمان وجات امها خربت عليها..*


*ولا تهنوا لا بغدا ولا في شاي ..*


*ولازم قلادة هالذهب ومااختارت الا الشيء الثقيل على الاقل قالت خاتم حلق الواحد اشوي اشوي*


*مو على طول قلاده*




*بل بل عليها اذا رجل بنتها وهالسوالف معاه اجل مرت ولدها الله يعينها* 

*<كسرت خاطرها من الحين*






*في إنتظار مصدر وسبب النواح <<الله يستر*



*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه وعلى القوه*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*يسلموووووا خيي على القصه*
*بجد حلوه ..* 
*ما احب النسوان الي مثل ام عبدالله*
*خرابين بيوت ,,*
*ما اقول غير الله يعين الكل عليها ,*
*وشكله بيت بتها اخترب خلاص ،*
*ياربيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي* 
*ويش تسوى عليها قعدت بتها في البيت عندها ،*
*والي قاهرني الاوه بتها ساكته ماترد <<لايكون طرمه* 

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه ابو الزين ,,*
*وعلى احر من الجمر في انتظار البقيه* 
*لا تتأخر علينا ...*
*تحياتي لك ،، همـس الصمـت ..*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مرحبا خيي 
يعطيك الف عافية 
اشوفك خيي حاط على الحريم حطة 
كله مطلعنهم شينات في سوالفك
ويش هالتحيز ...ها<<< ناوية تكتب سالفة فيها البطل شين 
_______________
وهذي ام عبود الله يهديها رايحه حزة القايلة لبتها بس تتعيلف 
حشى مو مرة هذي سوسة 
تتحيجج على الغدا وعلى الشاي 
ومرة وحدة قلادة ذهب 
ويش دخلش بين الرجال وحرمته يالملقوفة 
يالله خلي بتش تخيس عندش 
وتحملي ما جاش 
يالله خيو بانتظار التكملة على أحر من الجمر 
عشان نعرف ليش هالصياح والنياح 
يسلمووووو

----------


## نور الهدى

يو وين خيو التكمله 


اليوم جاية وليي نية اكملها القاها نفس الشي 

عسى بس المانع خير خيو

----------


## واحد فاضي

وشوي ما سمعوا الا صوت صراخ ونواح بعد  
من هيه الا تصارخ وتناوح ؟؟؟

هذي يا محفوظين السلامة أم عبدالله خرابة لبيوت 
تسوحب في ولد بتها وراميتنه برا البيت 

أم عبدالله :-روح لا ردك ربي بعد مقعدتنك في بيتي انت وأمك وتالي ما دورت الا دلة القهوه تكسرها 
بنتها:-خلاص أماااااااه خلاص الياهل بيموت في ايدش


أم عبدالله :- جعله ما يعيش 
بنتها:- هذا ولدي ، هذا وحيدي 


أم عبدالله :- وانتين بعد يالله برا البيت ما أمبى أشوفش ولا مقابلش
بنتها:-وينه أروح أني بعد ، رجلي وخربتيني عليه وضنايي وبغيتي تقتليه 

كل اللي صاير يسمعه حجي علوان وفي إيده النارجيله وهوه يشفط فيها شفط ويضحك ويكح 
كححححححح كحححححححح 

خدوج :- شوي شوي على روحك يا حجي لا تنفقع عيونك من الكحه 
حجي علوان :- ما بنفقع الا عيون هالنسره الي ما هيه مخليه أحد في حاله 
خدوج :-صل على النبي يا حجي ولا تتشمت في الناس
حجي علوان :-هذا مو تشمت يا الغبرا ، هذا اللي يسموه كحححححححححححححح
كحححححححح
كححححححح
خدوج :- خليني أروح أشوف هالمسكينه ويا ولدها 

وراحت خدوج الى بت أم عبدالله وجرتها من عند أمها ويا ولدها ودخلتهم بيتها 

وقعدتهم وجابت ليهم ماي وميوه 

خدوج :-ما تشوفي شر يا أم حسين ما تشوفي شر 
البنيه :-ويش أسوي اني الحين ويش أسوي ، لا رجل ولا أم ولا بيت ولا سكن 

خدوج :-ما يهمش انتين كل شي وله خراجه ، انتين بس استهدي بالله 
البنيه :-ونعم بالله 

وراحت خدوج الى رجلها 
 
خدوج :- قوم ، قوم روح جيب رجلها قوم خلنا نصالحهم 
حجي علوان :- إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ، ما صار ليهم شي من تزاعلوا وأمها هالمينونه ما هيه مخليه ولا مبقيه على الرجال.
خدوج :-صل على النبي يا حجي ، الحين مو وقته 
حجي علوان :-يالله آمنا بالله بنقوم يالله ، ولا نومتهم عندنا باشر تجي لينا هالمينن وتخبصنا ...ومو بعيد تمبى بعد من عندنا صلحه 
وضحك الحجي ولبس فوبه وطلع 
وقعدت خدوج ويا بت أم عبدالله 

راح الحجي لبيت الرجال ودق الباب 
ودق الباب 

وقعد شوي ورد دق الباب 

مر عليه جارهم وشافه واقف على الباب 

الجار :- خير يا حجي ويش بغيت 
حجي علوان :-أبو حسين مو هذا بيته له 

الجار :-إيه هذا بيته بس هوه مو هنه الحين 
حجي علوان :-ما تدري وين راح له 

الجار :-اليوم من تشابق ويا مرته طلع وكني سمعته بيروح الى لنجه بيدش البحر 
حجي علوان :-انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، عز الله الا بتنا الليله في الطريق ، يالله فمان الله
الجار :- فمان الله وعود الحجي علوان لبيتهم وهوه إيد وراء وإيد قدام ويفكر 
وتوه بيدش البيت الا بطلعت أم عبدالله من بيتهم 
أم عبدالله تصارخ بعدهيه وتدعي 
ومن شافت الحجي علوان 
أم عبدالله :- حجي ما شفت بتي من وينه راحت له 
حجي علوان :-خير ويش فيها بتش ، ويش مدريني عنها 
أم عبدالله :-انا لله وانا اليه راجعون خزا الله الشيطان 
حجي علوان :-( في نفسه ) أحد يتعود من روحه هههههه
أم عبدالله :-ما يندرى الحين وينه واديها وينه أراضيها 
حجي علوان :-دوري عنا الحين في هالقايله 
أم عبدالله :-قريب لسلوم با أدور عليها ، الا ويش با أقول لك يا حجي 
حجي علوان :-آمري 
أم عبدالله :- بت حجي محمد في البيت 
حجي علوان :-إيه في البيت بس أنا بعد في البيت وبا آخذ ليي غفوه 
أم عبدالله :-وعلى ويش ما تاخذ لك غفوه 
حجي علوان :-في الحوي با أنام 
أم عبدالله :-يعني ما تمبانا له 
حجي علوان :-ما أدري بس أنا با أنام في الحوي أبرد ليي 
أم عبدالله :-قولها قولها ياحجي ، لا تستحي ..ما نمباش يا أم عبدالله
حجي علوان :-الله يصبرش يا روح 
أم عبدالله :-أجل با أروح أشوف هالمدمور 
حجي علوان :-منهوه بعد 
أم عبدالله :-منهوه غيره طايح النص ، رجل بتي 
حجي علوان :-إيه روحي أحسن لش 
أم عبدالله :-أحسن ليي قال أحسن ليي ، ما با أخليه يرد بتي الا بصوغه 
حجي علوان :-براحتش ، ويش عليي أنا 
أم عبدالله :-يعني ما يمديني أشرب ليي فنجال قهوه ويا بت حجي محمد له 
حجي علوان :-يا صبر أيوب 
وبدون تفاهم دشت أم عبدالله بيت حجي علوان 
ومن شافت بتها عند خدوج قامت تصارخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فمان الله 

وآسف على التأخير

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم اللهـ باالخير جميع ،،*
*وأخيرا يا أبو زييييييييييين ،،*
*واللهـ أنا كنت ناويهـ أسوي مظاهرة في دفتر الغياب والأستأذان على سالفة التأخير ،،*
*بس ربكـ يحبكـ ،، تعطلت الشبكهـ يومين ،، وسبقتني ونزلت الجزء الجديد ،،*
*خلنا في القصهـ ،، لا أدوي راسكـ بـ هدرتي ،،* 
*هذي أم عبداللهـ مي طبيعيهـ ،، علشان دلهـ تسوي كل ذا ،،*
*يا دافع البلا ،، ما صارات ،،*
*لا وتطرد بتها ،، خوش شي ،،* 
*تخرب بيتها وبعدين تطردها ،،* 
*خلها بتها الحين تحط أيدها على خدها ،، وتتندم على سوايها وسوايا أمها ،،*
*أما جحي علوان ،،* 
*خوش شي ،، ويا نارجيلتهـ ،، ويتابع الأحداث ،،*
*بس الشهادة اللهـ باين رجال طيب ومرتهـ بعد طيبهـ ،،* 
*عجبتني الطرده ،، محترمهـ إلي حصلتها أم عبود من حجي علوان ،،*
*ولا تستحي بعد ،، يعني مدام فهمتيها روحي ،،*
*إلا غصب تبغاه يغير رايهـ ،، خخخخخخخخخخخخخ ،،*
*لكن زين أنهـ ما خالف و تراجع عن قرار النومهـ في الحوي ،،*
*مع أني أدري أنها حجهـ ،،* 
*إذا قلت لكم أن أم عبداللهـ ،، فيها من أم جسوم صدقوني ،،* 
*نفس التصرفات ،، يطردوهم وعينكـ عينكـ ،،*
*يفتحو الباب ويدخلو ،، هع هع هع ،، أخر زمن ،،*
*أبو زييييييييييييين ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف الف عااااافيهـ ،،*
*واللهـ يستر على بيت حجي علوان ،،* 
*من هاالقشرة دي ،،* 
*بـ رحمة والديكـ لا تتأخر وايد ،،*
*إجازتي قريب تخلص ،،*
*خليني أستانس فيها و أشرح خاطري بـ سوالفكـ ،،*
*عسااااك دووووم عاالقوة خيووو ،،*
*وبـ إنتظار القااادم ،،* 
*إلى ذالكـ الوقت ،،*
*كن بـ أمان اللهـ وتحت رعايتهـ ،،*
*تحياااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## أسرار الليل

القصه تجنن ولله احسن من هالقصص اللي يقروهم البنات هالأيام
وش حلاتهم هالقصص ولله ..
مشكووور أخووي ابو زينـ ع هالقصه الحليوه ..
يعطيك الف عاافيهـ 
ونستنى التكمله ع احر من الجمر

----------


## نور الهدى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة احد يتعوذ من نفسه 

ههههههههههههه

اي والله صدقت خيو هي وابليس واحد 


الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم لنا على تلبيتك لطلبنا

----------


## فرح

واخــــــــيرا وصلت السوااالف الحلوووه 
يسلمووو خيي ابو زيـــن
يااارب هالمره كأنها شيطااان خربت ع بنتها وبعد تطردها 
ياللا ربي يساااعدها ع نفسها ...
ننتظر التكمله بشوووق بس هااامو طووول  :embarrest: 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس حياش الله 




> *مســـــاكم اللهـ باالخير جميع ،،*
> 
> *وأخيرا يا أبو زييييييييييين ،،*
> مساش الله بالخير والكرامه 
> ويش نسوي خيتي مشاغل هالدنيا 
> *واللهـ أنا كنت ناويهـ أسوي مظاهرة في دفتر الغياب والأستأذان على سالفة التأخير ،،*
> بللللللل مظاهره عاد ....هالايام مشكله المظاهرات
> *بس ربكـ يحبكـ ،، تعطلت الشبكهـ يومين ،، وسبقتني ونزلت الجزء الجديد ،،*
> الله ستر ....
> ...





 الله يرحم والدينا ووالديش ياااااااااااااااااااارب 

ان شاء الله ما نتأخر 

دعواتكم لينا 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> القصه تجنن ولله احسن من هالقصص اللي يقروهم البنات هالأيام







> وش حلاتهم هالقصص ولله ..
> مشكووور أخووي ابو زينـ ع هالقصه الحليوه ..
> يعطيك الف عاافيهـ 
> ونستنى التكمله ع احر من الجمر




 خيتي أسرار الليل حياش الله 
الف شكر لك خيتي على التواجد 

الحلو تواجدك والمتابعة خيتي 

خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة احد يتعوذ من نفسه 
> ههههههههههههه
> اي والله صدقت خيو هي وابليس واحد 
> الله يعطيك العافية 
> وتسلم لنا على تلبيتك لطلبنا




خيتي نور الهدى مرااااااحب 

الله يعافيش ويسلمش خيتي 

وان شاء الله نقدر نواصل على طول 
وتتحسن الظروف 

دعواتكم 

خالص التحيات 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> واخــــــــيرا وصلت السوااالف الحلوووه 
> 
> يسلمووو خيي ابو زيـــن
> يااارب هالمره كأنها شيطااان خربت ع بنتها وبعد تطردها 
> ياللا ربي يساااعدها ع نفسها ...
> ننتظر التكمله بشوووق بس هااامو طووول 
> دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه





 خيتي أم حمزه حياش الله 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 

أي والله خرابة بيوت هالمره 

ان شاء الله نواصل ...بدون فاصل يااااااارب

دعواتكم 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

بدون تفاهم دشت أم عبدالله بيت حجي علوان ومن شافت بتها عند خدوج قامت تصارخ 

أم عبدالله :- ويلي عليش يا بتي ويلي 
قاعده هنه وأني ما خليت سادي ولا وادي الا وأدور عليش 
وهذا حجي علوان يقول لي ما شافها 

خدوج :- ويش فيش ويش فيش ، غسلتينا 
أخذتينا بشراع وميداف شوي شوي لا يطيح بوزش له أم عبدالله:- ويش اللي ما فيني ، هذا رجلش أسأله شفت بتي يقول لي لا ما شافها 
خدوج :-وهوه الصادق ما شافها 

أم عبدالله:-هذاهيه قاعده عندش كيفه ما شافها 
خدوج :-أيه ما شافها هوه ما كذب ، يعني بيشوف بتش لاويه 

أم عبدالله:- وانتين قاعده هنيه ولا تفتحي بوزش لاويه 
خدوج :-لاويش تفتح بوزها بعد ، طردتيها من بيتها وخربتيه ، وتالي طردتيها من بيتش وين بتروح يعني 

أم عبدالله:-ما سويت شي أني ، أجل رجلها هالبخيل هالدعله ...
خدوج :-بسش حرام عليش خليهم في حالهم لاويش تخربي بيوتهم وتالي تصارخي 

أم عبدالله:-دكوه تمبى رجلها تروح إله ماني قايله له شي 
خدوج :-الحين يوم قال لش خليها تخيس عندش تقولي كده ، خايفه من مصروفها ومصروف ولدها له 

أم عبدالله:- أهوووووه خلينا من هالسالفه قومي جيبي قهوتش يا وخيتي قومي 
( ولا كأنها مسويه شي ) 
خدوج :-الحين تمبي القهوه هاااه
 وقامت خدوج وجابت ليها جدوع ويا القهوه وحطته وقامت أم عبدالله تقصف في الموجود ولا بقت لا تمره ولا ميوه ولا شي في ذاك الصحن وولد بتها حسين يطالع فيها 
وبعد ما خلصت ما سمعته الا ...
حسين :- ول عليش ويش هالبطن يدتي ، هذا خلاطه مو بطن مابقى شي في الماعون
أم عبدالله:- ول عليك ول ، هذا ما تشوفه في بيتكم ولا عمرك أكلته ، صل على النبي 
خدوج :-صادق عليش ، هذا ولا النمل يسوو مفلات اللي سويتيه ، ما يحتاج نغسل المواعين بعد أكلتش 
 حسين :- هذا أبويي يجيبه لينا ولا ناكله 
أم عبدالله:-يجيبه ليكم ما أدري من وينه يجيبه 
خدوج :-بسش عن الياهل بسش ، لا تخربي هالياهل على أبوه بعد
أم عبدالله:-لا ويش أخربه وهوه خربان وبارز 
خدوج :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون عليش 
 حسين :- أصلاً أنا ما أمباش ولا أمبى أقعد في بيتش بعد 
أم عبدالله:-وأني خلاص ما أمباكم روحوا بيتكم أهوووه وأني اللي ما خليت مكان الا دورتكم أمباكم تجوا البيت ويايي
خدوج :-ما عرفنا لش ، من شوي تقول كلام والحين خولفتي 

أم عبدالله:-ما شفتي هالنحيس ويش يقول له 
خدوج :-أقول قومي ويا بتش وستري على روحش 

وكل هالوقت بتها تطالع فيم وهيه ساكته ولا قالت ولا حاجه ، وشوي الا هيه منفجره 
أم حسين :- وآخرتها يعني آخرتها ويش أسوي أني ، لا رجل خليتيني وياه ، ولا شي ويش أسوي يا ربي 

أم عبدالله:- ويش سويت الش أني ويش سويت ، داني أمبى الش الخير بعد 
خدوج :-أي خير الا تمبيه ، خربتي الرجل وطلبتي عليه ذهب وصوغه وما أدري ويش 

أم عبدالله:- يعني بتي ما تستاهل له 
خدوج :-تستاهل كل خير بس خليهم هم يعيشوا وفي حالهم 

أم عبدالله:-خلاص خلاص حتى الروحه ليهم ما باروح زين
خدوج :-مو ما تروحي الا تروحي معززه مكرمه 
أم حسين :- تجي لينا أماه معززه مكرمه ، خلينا نحبش ومو كل شي تتدخلي فيه 

أم عبدالله:-هه داني با أنطم ولا با أتحجي بشي بعد 

وشوي الا ما أدري منهوه يدق باب بيت حجي علوان ؟؟

منهوه دا ؟؟؟؟

قريباً نكمل 

فمان الله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــــــــاكـ اللهـ بـ الخير خيي أبو زيييين ،،*
*متى نزلت هاالجزء ،، ما دريت بهـ أني ،،* 
*كان قلت ليي لهـ ،،*
*عفيهـ على ذا بوز عند أم عبود ما يتعب من هاالهدرة ،،*
*صدقت خدوج أكلتهم بـ قشورهم ،،*
*بدل كلمة أحسنتو ورحم اللهـ والديكم ،،* 
*ضافين بتها و دايرين بالهم عليها ،،* 
*الحمد اللهـ والشكر ،، زيما يقول المثل ،،*
*سوي خير وقطهـ بحر ،،*
*بس خووووش أستعباط سوتهـ خدوج على أم عبداللهـ ،،*
*تقول ليها يقول ما شافها ،، وهي تجاريها أي ما شافها ولويش يشوفها بعد ،،* 
*عجبني حسون ،، صدق عليها حشا مو بطن خلاط ،،* 
*أبو زيييييييين ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*لكن من هو دا إلي دق الباب على بيت حجي علوان ،،*
*أمممممم يكون رجل بت أم عبداللهـ ،، أبو حسين ،، أن شاء اللهـ يارب ،،*
*خلهـ ياخذ هاالمسكينهـ عن هاالقشرة لا تقضي عليها ،،*
*أو تنفجر من القهر ،،*
*بـ إنتظاركـ خيووو ،،*
*ولا خلا ولا عدم ،، من ها السوالف ولا من صاحبها ،،*
*اللهـ وياكـ ،، ومع الســــــــــــــــلامهـ ،،*
*أجمل وأرق التحايا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


والله خووووووش سوالف أخوي : واحد فاضي
توسع الصدر ..وتخلي اللي يقراها يرجع لزمان 
لديك الأيام أيام أبآءنا وأجدادنا ..
يعطيك ألف ألف عافيه أخوي ..
وبإنتظار التكمله .. 
أنا ودي أشوفها بسرعه لا تتأخر علينا ..
ودمت في رعاية الباري ..

أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم أخويي واحد فاضي* 
*و الله سالفة حلوه و ترى أحيان تصير حقيقية* 
*الحمد لله اللي أنا ما صاير مفلات هالناس و الا الحين عمري سبعين و متقاعد هذا بنش العمر لهالسوالف القشرى* 
*أوه لكن نسيت أنا مانا مره !!!* 
*لأن الرجاجيل ما ايصيروا شديه مفلات النسوان دهادير*  
*الرجاجيل كله تكانه و وساعة صدر مفلات حجي علوان* 
*بل، إن شاء الله ما يسمعونا النسوان و أنا جديد في الأربعين و روح فيها* 
*هههههههههههههههـ* 
*لك أحلى تحياتي أخويي واحد فاضي*

----------


## looovely

*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه خيووووو بو زين* 
*قصة تفطس من الضحك,,وكلام أفري حده*
* بعض الكلمات مافهمتها عفر زي زبيل*
* هههههههه,,بس الله يعينهم على أم عبوووود صج*
* أنها خرابه,,حتى بيت بتها ماسلم من طامه* 
*بس منو ذا الي جاااا ,,أكيد أبو حسين,,متأكده*
* هع هع,,الله يستر من أم عيود وش بتسوي فيه أذا طلع هو*
* بنتظار الجزء الجديد خيوووو,,على أحر من الجمر*
* دمت في حفظ الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بعون الله تعالى ستعود هذه السالفه للظهور من جديد لتتبعها سوالف أخرى  ان شاء الله 
وعذراً عذراً عذراً عذراً عذراً
عذراً عذراً عذراً 
عذراً 
على التأخير الخارج عن الارادة 
والعذر عند كرام الناس مقبول :embarrest: 
-----------------
أم عبدالله:-خلاص خلاص حتى الروحه ليهم ما باروح زين
خدوج :-مو ما تروحي الا تروحي معززه مكرمه 
أم حسين :- تجي لينا أماه معززه مكرمه ، خلينا نحبش ومو كل شي تتدخلي فيه 
أم عبدالله:-هه داني با أنطم ولا با أتحجي بشي بعد  
وشوي الا ما أدري منهوه يدق باب بيت حجي علوان ؟؟ 
خدوج :- من منهوه دا اللي يدق الباب هالحزة ، داني جيت داني وصلت 
وراحت خدوج تفتح الباب 
ما شافت الا أمك انت يا رجل بت أم عبود 
واللي إسمها سلامه 
سلامه :- هذي انتين هنه يا خرابة لبيوت يا النسره يا غراب البين 
أم عبود:-يالله في سترك يا كريم ، ويش فيش انتين ويش فيش
سلامه :- ويش سويتي في بيت بتش 
أم عبود:-ويش سويت أني يعني ، ما سويت الا كل خير 

سلامه :- لا خير ولا خيرت ، بتش وأخذتيها من بيتها وتالي طردتيها ، وولدي وما أدري عن دياره وينهيه 
يقولوا دش البحر ولا أحد من البحاحير يدري عنه 
أم عبود:-شااااااااااه أني السبه ، ما سويت شي أني 

سلامه :- إيه الحيّه تقول قرصت يعني .
أم عبود:- أقول لا تزيدي الهذره واجد يالله 

كل هذا اللي يصير تحت نظر خدوج وسمع علوان 
والبنيه وولدها حسين ساكتين  
سلامه :- والحين ويش السواة 
أم عبود:- ويش مدريني اني ، هذا ولدش ولا ولدي ..أهوووه داني اني با اروح بيتنا وانتين شوفي لش دبره أني ما ليي شغل 

سلامه :- ايه هذاهيه السالفه ، كل مره تخربي بيت بتش وتطلعي ولا شنش مسويه حاجه هااااه 
أم عبود:- يالله فمان الله 

وزي ما دزت الدروازه ودشت ...الحين طلعت  
قام حجي علوان من داره وتنحنح وطلع 
علوان:- قاش الله حجيه 
سلامه:- الله يقويك حجي ، اد اسمح لينا عورنا راسك ، معلوم عورنا راسك يا حجي 
علوان:- لا يا حجيه خذو راحتكم دانا با اروح النخل وانتون قعدوا هنه  
وطلع علوان من بيتهم وقصد للقهوه 
وطلب اله ساتكانة شاي دنقيل وقام يشربها بالآسته 
شوي شوي على هونه وهوه يفكر  
ونروح إحنا الحين أبوحسين ويش سوى يو طلع من بيت علوان وراح ودش البحر  
دش ابو حسين البحر لامن وصل للبقعه اللي يصيد فيها وقام برز جلاته وحك ليهم الجيمه وهوووووب عليك يالله  
ويحارس كان تنبر وحده منهم 
وقعد يفكر في حياته ويا حماته ام عبود 
وويش تسوي له من يوم ليوم فاني 
وشوي الا نبرت وحده من الجلات وقام يسحب في الخيط 
وباين عليه الصيد سمكه كبيره 
وهو يسحب ومو قادر ويرخي شوي ويشد شوي 
لامن فطس من السحب 
قام ربط الخيط في اللنج وخلاه شوي يرتاح 
وشوي شوي خفت قوة الخيط 
وشويه بعد هووووووب 
وما شاف الا اللنج يتمايل يمين يسار يمين يسار 
وقام مسك الخيط وسحب بكل قوته 
وما شاف الا كأنه سواده تحت اللنج 
ومد ايده الا هوووووب 
صراخه من قمة راسه  
طلعت لخمه وضربته بالسلايه في ايده 
وخدرتها هو من الالم ما حس بشي 
قص الخيط وخلاها تروح 
وشوي شوي بدا السم يسري فيه 
رفع الباوره وقام يجدف بأيد وحده وهو ما يشوف شي 
لامن مرررره داخ وطاح في وسط اللنج  
وقام الموج يفلت في اللنج من مكان لمكان 
لامن مروا عليه بحاره وشافوا اللنج ووقفوا جمبه 
وشافوا فيه رجال مسطوح  
اخذوه للبندر وسلموا اللنج للحكومه 
ابو حسين قعد في سبيتار وهو ما يدري عن الدنيا  

نعود الحين لعلوان وويش كان يفكر فيه 
حجي علوان كان يفكر في انه هالأم عبود ويش عندها ويش فيها تسوي هالنمونه لبتها 
قال في نفسه ما ليي ال أحاول أسوي اللي في بالي 
وراح لصديقه أبو أحمد الكَوبَه 
علوان:- قواك الله حجي 
ابو أحمد:- الله يقويك ويسلمك
علوان:- هداويش ابو احمد ما تمرنا النخل ولا شي 
ابو أحمد:-ايه امرك النخل ، لاويش امرررك النخل 
علوان:- شاااااااه محلك ومكانك
ابو أحمد:- محلي ومكاني وتاليها على تينيتين اللي قطعناهم أكلتنا ذاك اليوم 
علوان:- لا ذاك اليوم انا ما ادري ويش فيي وسويت اللي سويته 
ابو أحمد:-ما تسوى علينا هالتينيتن ، لو شارنهم من السوق اصرف لي 
علوان:- خلاص تعال النخل واقطع اللي تمبى منه 
ابو أحمد:- ايه اقطع اللي امبى ، الله يستر علينا وعليك يا حجي 
علوان:-على المومنين والمومنات
ابو أحمد:- الحين آمر خير ، حاجه ، غرض يا حجي 
علوان:- لا بس جاينك اسأل عنك 
ابو أحمد:-اقول ياحجي علوان عارفنك زين اما زين 
وا وصلت ليي الا الك حاجه وغرض 
قولها ولا تستحي 
علوان:-بس تمرني النخل با اتحجى وياك في سالفه 
ابو أحمد:-على خير أجل  
وشرب له فنجال قهوه وفردة تمره وطلع يمبى يروح فريقهم 
وهو يمشي الى هذي أم عبود مقومه الغبره وهيه تمشي  
تمشي وهيه تلعلع 
ما يندرى ويش فيه المنحوس 
ما يندرى ويش يصير فيه 
ما يندرى هالمنحوسه بعد وينه بتنام 
ما يندرى وما يندرى  
لامن لمحت في مجهها حجي علوان  
وزي السنوره اللي دايسين على ذنبتها 
طفرت وبشلانها قامت تراكض  
وحجي علوان من الخلعه 
تعرقل ودربيه دربيه دربيه  
على الارض وتمردغ في التراب 
وهوه يسب ويلعن 
على اليوم اللي شاف فيه ام عبود 
الحين ويش اللي بيصير ؟؟؟ 
ما بنتأخر ان شاء الله  
خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## صمته جرحني

وااااااااااااااااااااو 

شكل القصة مرررررررررة روعة 

يسلموا خيوا ننتظر التكملة

----------


## حلاالكون

الله ونااااااسة
قصة حلوه  :kaseh:  :kaseh:  :ongue:  :ongue:  :signthankspin:

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*القصة رووووووووعة*
*يسلموااااا*
*بانتظار التكملة*
*تحياتي*

----------


## المستشار999

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


الله يعطيك العافية 

اخيرا رجعت السالفة كنت كل مرة اجي اشيك عليها 

يالله خيي ابو زين كملها لنا 


لا تتاخر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد*
*روعهـ بكل ماتحمله الكلمه من معنى* 

*اتحفنا بالجديد ,, ولا تطول علينا عاد*

*يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه* 
*موفق.. وعساك على القوه*

----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_ 
_واحد فاضي_ 
_ويينك ننتضر باقي القصه_ 
_عسااك ابخير وعاافيه اخي_
_قصه روووووووووعه_ 
_لاخلى ولاعم منك_ 
_ان شاءالله نرااك قرييب_

----------


## كفن

* عزيزي..*

*بارك الله فيك*

*عندك قاموس تراثي كبير اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*..*
*وأما عااد أم عبد الله هالنحيسه حتى بنتها مو سالمه منها*

*الله يطلع أبو حسين من اللي فيه*

*وهذا علوان الله يستر من اللي في باله ..إنشاء الله خير*

*ننتظر التكمله*

*أخوك: كفن*

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

يعطيك ألف عافيه "واحد فاضي"على القصه  :kaseh: 
تحياتي
*حــــــــــلا*

----------

